# Excalibur 4 Tray Dehydrator



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Will ship for actual ship for actual shipping cost. $80 They're $129.95 on their site. PM me.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Tell me more. How much have you used it? I wonder how much to ship?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Let me know if still for sale...interested...please


----------

